# Help decoding what Audyssey graphs say



## Rajah Laya (Mar 15, 2019)

Can somebody tell me how to improve SQ?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

They look OK. What issue do you have with them?

I see all the channels are corrected (in theory) down to the crossover to the subwoofer. You might consider defeating the MidRange Correction dip centered on 2kHz.


----------



## Rajah Laya (Mar 15, 2019)

Just wanted to optimize sound quality if there was something glaring about the graphs. Originally Audyssey set crossvoer to
Front 60hz
Center 60hz
Surround 90hz
Surround back 150hz

I bumped up to
Front 90hz
Center 90hz
Surround 90hz
Surround back 150hz

and took of MRC as suggested. Anything else?


----------



## bsinger (Feb 27, 2015)

The after graphs are estimated, not actual. You could consider measuring your room if you want more tweaks. 

The post audessey subwoofer distance tweek helped with my crossover as well as pushing the crossover to 120. Needed to see the measurements though


Also, mid range dip? I wonder what music tracks would be good for testing this. I have a peak at 2000


----------



## oldmanaudio (Oct 30, 2011)

1 Watch how high you raise you sub frequency as the frequency drops below a critical frequency - usually around 80 Hz - it becomes very difficult to determine a sub woofers location. 
2 We all have sound preferences and correction software tries to flatten the response as best as possible. You may not like the results. The integration of the sub woofer both in frequency and phase is were the correction software rely helps.


----------

